# Screw clamps, the easiest, cheapest and fastest (...for me)



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Good day

Well, not much to say, everything is written on the pics…

So lets go and see them…

Regards
niki


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

You just amaze me!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice. Thanks Niki.

Steve


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Niki -

Your posts are always so much fun to read! Another awesome Niki special.

David


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

That is a great way to make some clamps! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Just great, Niki. The absolute essence of self reliance. You should have been an American frontiersman.


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya know . . . Ya never have enough clamps.

Great photos. Thanks Niki


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for your kind words

When I made the marking triangles, I felt good that it works but now, I feel even better knowing that you like it…

Thank you 
niki


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Niki,

This is some really good stuff - kind of like making your own planes…

Thanks for all the work you've done to show us this!


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

All that I can say is "all that I can say!" LOL. GOOD WORK!


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you so much

If you like, you can make small improvement…I pushed the nut into a small knob so it's easier and faster to turn the nut for distance adjustment as on the 2 pics below





Another improvement is…if you need stronger pressure, you can use a lever instead of the nut.
After you tight the inner (upper) lever, you can continue and press with the outer (lower) lever to get even higher pressure…



Regards
niki


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Another great tool Niki.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

very nice Niki

Bob


----------



## bagman8 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nikki
I am an exschool teacher and retired busiessman. But a poor reader. I had to work very hard to get my master's degree.

I am now a beginning woodworker.

Your explanations are the best I have ever seen. I can follow them very easily.

Anyone esle reading this, if you have children or grandchildren, please be sure they are excellent readers. Send them to special training if you have to. That is where my granddaughter is going at my expense.

It will make their life so much easier for them, because there are simply not enoght Niki's in this world.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Niki,

You're SO COOL!

Thank you…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Excellent blog here . Thank you for all of the detailed pictures. They say that a picture is worth a thousand words and you've proved them right once again : ) Thank you for sharing !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

this sure beats driving my car over the boards to hold them together !
nice and simple thanks .


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Fantastic Niki!

Thanks for posting this, and letting us in on it- it's very useful


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

This going in my favorites file!
Thanks!


----------



## krainking (May 29, 2010)

Awesome job, Niki.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great tutorial.
Just found Niki's site due to the last two posts.
Was very sorry to hear of his passing. 
His ingenuity and willingness to share will be sorely missed.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Very ingenius, thanks for the tutorial, niki. I noticed this post was put up a good while back. Are these type clmaps still working good for you?


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------

